# Can't believe how big he is getting!



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

He's not even 5 months yet!

So big , so quick and a complete different colour to when we brought him home.

Love him and his stupid big ears though, wonder if he'll ever grow into them?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

He is gorgeous...looks about the same size as 20 month old Ben! How much does he weigh? Ben weighs bout 27kg


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

What a gorgeous face!!
He looks so grown up and handsome


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

He's about 13/14KG at the moment, he seems to go tubby then grow a bit, go tubby and spurt a little more then repeat. 

He should be between 20 - 27KG by the time he's finished growing he's all legs at the moment


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Pic for reference, this was his colour when we first brought him home


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

He's just lovely


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Meezey said:


> He's just lovely


Don't let that face fool you, under those baby blues and " Mammy I love you" face is pure husky evil


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Talk about butter wouldn't melt!! and a picture of innocence

They do change colour so much. Nanuq especially was all ears and legs and tail at one point too and she grew into hers. Don't be surprised if he goes through a right dose of the ganglies.

Look on the bright side if he doesn't grow into his ears, he will probably be able to pick up sky


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Talk about butter wouldn't melt!! and a picture of innocence
> 
> They do change colour so much. Nanuq especially was all ears and legs and tail at one point too and she grew into hers. Don't be surprised if he goes through a right dose of the ganglies.
> 
> Look on the bright side if he doesn't grow into his ears, he will probably be able to pick up sky


Oh he's an expert at that face! I went in the bath earlier and he decided to shred an entire kitchen roll all over my sofa 

The husky owners forum told me his colour is classed as "Wolf Grey" I don't know whether they're making that up or not 

My Mam's Lab is obsessed with his ears, she is constantly nibbling on them , she will whack him over with her paw and go to town on his lugs!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Oh he's an expert at that face! I went in the bath earlier and he decided to shred an entire kitchen roll all over my sofa
> 
> The husky owners forum told me his colour is classed as "Wolf Grey" I don't know whether they're making that up or not
> 
> My Mam's Lab is obsessed with his ears, she is constantly nibbling on them , she will whack him over with her paw and go to town on his lugs!


Lucky he hasn't learned to open doors yet. Someone I know with a husky pup, opened the bathroom door, as she just closed it and hadn't locked it and their pup jumped straight in the bath with her.

Watch him with the kitchen roll if its that bounty plenty stuff. If he just shreds it its ok, but if he is stupid like Kobi as a pup, who used to shred and eat things like fabric and kitchen roll, the bounty/plenty doesn't break down and it comes out like it goes in, so if they eat enough it could cause a blockage.

Nanuq used to shred things, in fact the plastic charity bags she still does, but she had the sense not to eat them. Still at 4 1/2 cant resist plastic. In fact a couple of months ago I brought a new top, left it in a plastic carrier while I went off to do something, and she had that down, and not only shredded the carrier, the flaming stop inside too, it was hanging in tatters. Don't cha just love em.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Lucky he hasn't learned to open doors yet. Someone I know with a husky pup, opened the bathroom door, as she just closed it and hadn't locked it and their pup jumped straight in the bath with her.
> 
> Watch him with the kitchen roll if its that bounty plenty stuff. If he just shreds it its ok, but if he is stupid like Kobi as a pup, who used to shred and eat things like fabric and kitchen roll, the bounty/plenty doesn't break down and it comes out like it goes in, so if they eat enough it could cause a blockage.
> 
> Nanuq used to shred things, in fact the plastic charity bags she still does, but she had the sense not to eat them. Still at 4 1/2 cant resist plastic. In fact a couple of months ago I brought a new top, left it in a plastic carrier while I went off to do something, and she had that down, and not only shredded the carrier, the flaming stop inside too, it was hanging in tatters. Don't cha just love em.


He won't go upstairs for some reason , he gets to the bottom step and refuses to go any further :lol: like there is an invisible force stopping him from continuing. He hasn't mastered doors, yet!

He's just a shredder at the mo , and leaves thousands of tiny bits of whatever he's shredded all over the house for me to pick up. Can't help but love em, naughty little terrors.

Hard to be mad with him sometimes


----------

